# Kiara's new hair cut....or lack of hair I should say..



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I trimmed her giant top knot the other day which made her look like the head hunters had gotten ahold of her LOL! Her head looked so tiny compared to her body, so I decided to TRY to trim the body down. Needless to say, my STUPID comb did not work, I made the mistake of getting a plastic one, and it kept getting stuck in her hair. I made sure to brush her out really well before so there were no mats or tangles. 

Didn't work :doh: I ended up just trying to use a #7 and "skim" over the hair to try to trim it down....one wrong move and ZIP! A line about 12 inches long right down the leg.....NO HAIR! :scared: SO, sadly and hilariously, she is now totally shaved down with a #7...She looks so funny, not like my Ki-ki at all LOL!

Just hair, it will grow back but she starts her refresher course in Obedience on Monday lol she is gonna be laughed at lol!. I added pics of the damage I did to her top knot as well lol. Before the body fiasco! :rolffleyes: I am still learning lol, I will get there. I will NOT be working on any show cuts though lol! I can grow hair like there is no tomorrow, for some reason but to cut it, I will leave that to the pros LOL!


P.S. If you notice in the pics, she looks like she has had a litter of pups...she has never been bred, is that normal??? Just curious.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

She's cute and hair grows back fast anyway Her topknot didn't look bad before either. We could get together and groom. I have a table, blower and I do my dogs myself too.

I am going to try to grow coat on Kala again. I miss her hair. I don't even mind showing her in a HCC either but even that is many months away.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> She's cute and hair grows back fast anyway Her topknot didn't look bad before either. We could get together and groom. I have a table, blower and I do my dogs myself too.
> 
> I am going to try to grow coat on Kala again. I miss her hair. I don't even mind showing her in a HCC either but even that is many months away.


I finally ordered my table from Petedge and it should be here next week! Thank GOD! Sitting on the ground, Kiara really does her job at helping me up after sitting on the ground grooming her for an hour lol!

I think her topknot did look ok, it was her body that did not look good with the topknot after I cut it lol. She looked like her head had been shrunk! LOL! 

I am a member of Poodle Club of Hawaii, have you thought about joining? I was thinking about growing Kiara into an HCC and showing her here, but, I am not sure she would make it. She has ewe neck and that is a major fault not to mention the other things..but she is a great dog. I am making contacts trying to set up a stud for her when she goes into heat in Jan...we will see.

I am scheduling her CERF today, so all that is left is Thyroid and Hips! 

Her hair will grow back, and it grows fast, so in no time we could have play dates AND grooming dates LOL! I am hoping to get a new force dryer when we get taxes, my husband pulled the hose off mine lol, it is Vet Wrapped on! LOL!!! It works, but if I am going to even consider growing coat on anything, I am going to need a stand dryer as well. More blades to..I just got a couple 40's but I need more #7's and a few #3's 

I am sure my twins would love to see more dogs too, everytime I look at new pics here, they think all the dark ones are Kiara lol!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

LOL!! Riley can comisserate! He was skimmed down with a 7F for a couple reasons this weekend. I personally like it for summer. She looks so blue shaved! She is a beautiful girl no matter how much hair she has!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

I just did the same thing yesterday, the complete shave down. They look like whippets. I figured with all the swimming and tracking and extreme heat...why not!

You know what, I think Kiara looks awesome like that, super sporty like a retriever. This clip looks best on Standards, on my minis, they look like Gollum and Smegol spidering around town. From my experience, people laughed at me when I gave them special trims like the miami or town and country but when they're shaved down, non-poodle people are more accepting, so no worries...she looks like she can outrun a golden and grab that duck faster than a lab and still...smell nice.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> LOL!! Riley can comisserate! He was skimmed down with a 7F for a couple reasons this weekend. I personally like it for summer. She looks so blue shaved! She is a beautiful girl no matter how much hair she has!





Teffy said:


> I just did the same thing yesterday, the complete shave down. They look like whippets. I figured with all the swimming and tracking and extreme heat...why not!
> 
> You know what, I think Kiara looks awesome like that, super sporty like a retriever. This clip looks best on Standards, on my minis, they look like Gollum and Smegol spidering around town. From my experience, people laughed at me when I gave them special trims like the miami or town and country but when they're shaved down, non-poodle people are more accepting, so no worries...she looks like she can outrun a golden and grab that duck faster than a lab and still...smell nice.


I am so glad i am not the only one LOL! She does look really blue now, sadly I was just joking earlier that I wanted to shave her down to have the hair grow out more blue LOL, I did not mean it...but now! O'well, She will be cooler but I think next time, I will stick to scissoring the body instead lol! I like having hair on the legs, they look less sticky. Smegol and Gollum!!!! OMG that is to Funny!!!! I guess we will have to wait and see it it does grow out as light as it is now, she is going to be a really nice color blue, the color of a Russian Blue cat I think. I like that color of blue, the really dark ones only look like bad blacks to me and the really light ones look gray...


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

I've never seen a blue standard in real life but have seen Russian blue cats, they must be stunning! Yeah, post pics when the coat grows out more, I'm very interested in seeing the difference.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I bet she is much cooler for the summer. I love taking a 7 all over to them. Mine usually jump and bound around they are never quite sure what to do with themselves after a strip.

She looks very comfortable and on the plus side very easy to maintain for several weeks!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Teffy said:


> I've never seen a blue standard in real life but have seen Russian blue cats, they must be stunning! Yeah, post pics when the coat grows out more, I'm very interested in seeing the difference.



Will Do! I can not wait to find out myself!




Aidan said:


> I bet she is much cooler for the summer. I love taking a 7 all over to them. Mine usually jump and bound around they are never quite sure what to do with themselves after a strip.
> 
> She looks very comfortable and on the plus side very easy to maintain for several weeks!


She seems ok with it, but she has this "I am so embarrassed mom" Look on her face LOL! She keeps shaking her head, I know it is not an infection, she started doing it right after I shaved just her ears, maybe its because her ears are floppin around and she is not used to it? Hmm


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

My Standard is also blue and has been shaved down like this several times. When she's shaved down she's very light. When it grows back it's darker, the same color it was before being shaved, so I would imagine the same thing will happen with Kiara.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

spoosrule said:


> My Standard is also blue and has been shaved down like this several times. When she's shaved down she's very light. When it grows back it's darker, the same color it was before being shaved, so I would imagine the same thing will happen with Kiara.


:wacko: Weird LOL!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

It doesn't look bad, honest!  Plus, it's cool for the summer. There's plenty of time for it to grow back before winter. 

I think it looks good.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Salukie said:


> It doesn't look bad, honest!  Plus, it's cool for the summer. There's plenty of time for it to grow back before winter.
> 
> I think it looks good.


LOL! We really don't have winter here...But I know what you mean about it growing back. 


Thank all of you for the supportive words, I am sure it will make Kiara feel better about mommy's screw up lol!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I really like the shave down!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> We really don't have winter here...But I know what you mean about it growing back.


OH!!! You're in Hawaii!!! :doh: I would love to go to Hawaii someday!

I have the bad habit of not looking where anyone is from and just assuming that everybody lives where I live, with the same climate. It's a nice comfy 22 degrees celsius (72 F) here now, but in winter, it can go down to -25, -30 degrees (-20 F). :scared: With lots of snow and cold, cold, cold! :smow: Maybe I should move to Hawaii!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I personally LOVE the shaved down look!  It reminds me of a curly greyhound! I think she looks beautiful!


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

Mochi goes the exact opposite when she is shaved down - she gets darker! I suppose she has a lot of light guard hairs that make her look lighter as she grows out.

kiara is a beautiful color. i hope mochi can clear to that blue by 2 yrs old!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha!!! Ohhh she does looks good, even butt-nekkid!! You've just found why I have thrown out every single plastic snap on comb I could find; even if my metal ones broke so I had no other option, I'd rather scissor than use those things!!! LOL! 

Hair grows back! And you'll love the low maintenance! She'll take only a few mins to dry from a run on the beach now!!!!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

1Jurisdiva said:


> I really like the shave down!





Salukie said:


> OH!!! You're in Hawaii!!! :doh: I would love to go to Hawaii someday!
> 
> I have the bad habit of not looking where anyone is from and just assuming that everybody lives where I live, with the same climate. It's a nice comfy 22 degrees celsius (72 F) here now, but in winter, it can go down to -25, -30 degrees (-20 F). :scared: With lots of snow and cold, cold, cold! :smow: Maybe I should move to Hawaii!


Or you and Ora can just come visit me!!! As well as all of you from NZ and UK and.....well EVERYWHERE! 




Fluffyspoos said:


> I personally LOVE the shaved down look!  It reminds me of a curly greyhound! I think she looks beautiful!


LOL! I think it is just going to take some getting used to for me lol, I have NEVER shaved her top knot off before, so she does not even look like my dog to me LOL!




bluespoomommy said:


> Mochi goes the exact opposite when she is shaved down - she gets darker! I suppose she has a lot of light guard hairs that make her look lighter as she grows out.
> 
> kiara is a beautiful color. i hope mochi can clear to that blue by 2 yrs old!


Thank you BPM! Kiara still has alot of clearing to do, and I am sure that Mochi will lighted as she gets older. Kiara has TONS of silver in her pedigree, so that is why she is a light blue. There are several shades of blue maybe Mochi will be the darker blue the more gun metal gray.



flyingduster said:


> haha!!! Ohhh she does looks good, even butt-nekkid!! You've just found why I have thrown out every single plastic snap on comb I could find; even if my metal ones broke so I had no other option, I'd rather scissor than use those things!!! LOL!
> 
> Hair grows back! And you'll love the low maintenance! She'll take only a few mins to dry from a run on the beach now!!!!


Yep, learned my lesson there! I HATE the plastic comb's I think I am gonna post on the buy sell thread to get some metal ones LOL! See if anyone has extras!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Teffy said:


> I've never seen a blue standard in real life]
> 
> Snoorpoo has a (true) blue standard she aquired from me nearly 3 years ago.
> A TRUE blue standard poodle you can detect at age 4 weeks old when you shave their muzzle for the first time and it has a silvery hue to it, this is how you can tell if it will be a blue or a black. Blues are born the same color as blacks do and start to silver around the muzzle first.
> ...


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Any dog which turns grizzly and gray as they mature is not considered a true blue.


Is that what Kiara is doing? She is grayish silver on her hocks when her hair is longer, but the as in the pics she is much darker when her hair is long...


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

passion4poodles;108840 said:


> Is that what Kiara is doing? She is grayish silver on her hocks when her hair is longer, but the as in the pics she is much darker when her hair is long...


Passion:
When Kiara was born and very early on lets say about 3-4 months when you shaved her face and the fuzz came in.. did it come in black or grayish hue. If it came at this age back as a grayish hue like light or dark silver then she is a TRUE blue. IF she started to grizzle later on then she is a bad black.
PLEASE dont get offended I have had several bad blacks in past. 
Today there is NOT such thing really as a great holding black.. We have diluted the black gene so much with breeding between whites and blacks we really and trully lost the darkest holding blacks. Jean Lyle had a line of poodles (Wycliffe) which were fantastic holding blacks to old age.. WHY? she never bred to a white or any other color and she in bred consistently hence she kept the color , Same with browns if you consistently breed for color regardless of health you too will have a great holding brown or apricot.. however since most breeders are concerned with health and temperament before color I believe that they would venture to outcross at times and then go back into their line regardless of color but with health foremost in mind.
It is very rare these days to see a brown or apricot or black holding a true color.
So to answer your question, if your girl at 4 months old while shaving her face did not come back with grayish light silvery hue and later on started to grizzle it is most probably that she has what we all have sometime is a bad black.. Nothing to be worried about as 99% of black poodles today grizzle and fade by 4 years old... unless they are a true blue.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> passion4poodles;108840 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that what Kiara is doing? She is grayish silver on her hocks when her hair is longer, but the as in the pics she is much darker when her hair is long...
> ...


This would have to be something I will have to ask FrostFire, I got her from her at 10 months, and I know she had the graying hue then, and I believe she had it at 4 months as well. That is when Amber got her I think....I will ask her if she does not see this and answer on here.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Blues are beautiful! I KNOW for sure I've never seen one in real life, I've seen blacks, blackish blacks, brownish blacks, darker silvers, silvers, silverish browns...never a blue. Breath-taking! 

Keep the photos coming everyone! I think I have blue fever! hahaha


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Teffy said:


> Blues are beautiful! I KNOW for sure I've never seen one in real life, I've seen blacks, blackish blacks, brownish blacks, darker silvers, silvers, silverish browns...never a blue. Breath-taking!
> 
> Keep the photos coming everyone! I think I have blue fever! hahaha


I have TONS!! LOL! Ora, I spoke with Amber she said that Kiara had the grayish hue by like 4 weeks, so yes she is a true blue! Yay Kiara!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

passion4poodles said:


> I have TONS!! LOL! Ora, I spoke with Amber she said that Kiara had the grayish hue by like 4 weeks, so yes she is a true blue! Yay Kiara!



Then yes if by 4 mos. old she started to gray than it is a "true" blue indeed.
As I said they are born black with grayish light fuzz on the muzzle and some feet and also some white in between their pads and become lighter as they age.
There are also the blues which have the orangy reddish tinges on the tips of their coats. I dont like this.. but they are still considered blue or turning blue.
My blues and I have had numerous over the years have grayed right from start and did not have that reddish hue to tips of coat.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

spoosrule said:


> My Standard is also blue and has been shaved down like this several times. When she's shaved down she's very light. When it grows back it's darker, the same color it was before being shaved, so I would imagine the same thing will happen with Kiara.


That is how it works on Baldr too, and his friend Toby whom is also blue


----------

